# Help - Staffordshire Bull Terrier Yes or No



## Gemma&Robert

Hi Everyone,

My husband, 3yr son and myself are currently looking into moving to New Zealand. My husband is currently in the britsh army and is looking into the application process for the New Zealand army ........ anyway

Im looking into all the home issues, ie schools, home ect ect and one thing i could use some help on is our family dog, she is a British Staffordshire bull terrier (nothing to do with Pit Bull breed or an American STB). We love her and she is very much part of our little family, so my question is - Are Stafforshire Bull Terriers allowed to be brought into New Zealand?

She is 5yrs old, spayed and never had any complaints about her and is extremley friendly.

If anyone has any help with this it would be much appreicated Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Other members should be able to give you sound advice over this as there seems to be many who have been through the experience importing pet dogs into NZ recently.

Have you looked at 
Your Pets | MPI Biosecurity New Zealand 
and more importantly 
http://www.biosecurity.govt.nz/files/ihs/guidance-catdog.gen.pdf 

(I'd say bottom of page 22 states the types of breeds not allowed ?).

Regards,


----------



## Gemma&Robert

Thats brilliant info links, thank you very much x


----------



## Chrisdawson26

Hi Gemma and Robert

Sorry I have no details about the staffy but, I have just joined this thread as I've noticed that your looking at NZ Army as are my wife and I. We are based over in Germany and are waiting for the redundancy results to come out before we make the move. I was wondering how far down the application process you had got and if it would be possible to exchange notes on how things are going?

Regards

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Gemma&Robert

Hi Chrisdawson26

Its good to hear from people thinking about doing the same thing. We to are on tender hooks to see what happens with the redundancy. The NZ army are currently recruiting now for certain job roles and you can only apply if they are looking for your job, so the first thing i would tell you is to look at Defence Careers NZ website.
We looked a couple of months ago and they were not taking anyone on but are now so my advice would be if you both decide to do this don’t hang on to long cause I don’t know how long they are recruiting for.
There is a lot of info needed for the initial application - last 3yrs reports, medical, C.V ect ect. My hubby is trying to collate all this without having to tell anyone as were keeping it hush hush until we know if the application is successful, but by the end of the week we ll hopefully have applied and i ll keep you update with what happens. I think the next step is an interview but all the info you need is on the web site, and please keep us up-to-date with your application we would be more than happy to swap notes ect especially if we all end up going it would be nice to have someone going through the same thing.


----------



## Chrisdawson26

Hiya

I have already sent all of my documentation of via email and my application is going through. Having spoke to the person who is the go between, they have told me that they are confident that my application will be accepted (MT Sgt). They only started back to work after Easter leave on Monday so I'm hopeful that I will get a reply within the next couple of weeks. Fingers crossed

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Gemma&Robert

Hiya Chrisdawson26

Oh excellent your further ahead of it then we are lol. My husband is a Full screw in the artilllery 19REG, out of interest what REG are you in? and can I ask did you have to do a C.V along with the application and all the reports?


----------



## DPK

The Staffordshire Bull Terrier is a wonderful dog! I grew up with one and had worked in rescue for quite some time.

Originally bred to look after children and christened "The Nanny Dog".

Sadly the staffy has been bred to larger breeds, to increase size, but these x's are still labeled "Staffy" which is not correct.

The popular press unfortunately has also chosen to demonise the staffy, but every picture they show is of a x breed.

The pure Staffordshire Bull Terrier is not on any prohibited lists.


----------



## Chrisdawson26

Yes I submitted a covering letter and CV along with all the documents you have mentioned b4 but if its only the EOI then that was just the covering letter and CV. Just make sure that once you get all your docs together there stamped and signed, certified true copy or words to that effect. It also needs to be a Maj or above. I'm with 3 MERCIAN in Fally. I do know a couple of blokes who are out from 19regt Neil Cooke and dick Brian.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Bc-kiwi

You will have no problems taking your staffy with you. We are moving from Canada with ours and the only problem we have had is that some airlines will not carry snub nose dogs due to breathing issues. Air New Zealand will take them, though not sure of others. We are using a pet transporter service due to all the paper wok involved but others have done it themselves either way not cheap, costing us around US$5000 but he is one of the family. Good luck with your move

Blair


----------

